# Need help aiming Dish d1000.2 EA (Eastern Arc)



## HenryTS77

Ok - I recently purchased a Dish Network VIP 222K (dual tuner model) with a D1000.2 dish with Eastern Arc setup. I have had Dish Network and DirecTV receivers before and have used their Aiming Dish function to aim the Dish. However with the VIP 222K it comes with a "Setup Wizard" which insists on downloading a software update BEFORE it will allow me to to do anything but if I can't aim the Dish how do I get the software update  . Is there anyway around this stupid setup wizard or am I stuck getting a meter ( not locally - the only ones that have one one locally is Rat Shack and it is just a basic one for $45. I am in the 13206 and have my dish set for 40/183/83 (EL/AZ/SK) and yes-the mounting bracket/pole is level/plumb. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## lpidor

Press * and menu on the dish remote.


----------



## HenryTS77

Thanks-that got me to the Point Dish option and was able to get 72.7 tuned in at 60% but 61.5 won't come in but that's a matter for a different thread.


----------



## HenryTS77

Ok - I have a VIP 222K with a 1000.2 EA dish and I was able to finally get 72.7 in at 60% but no matter what I do I can't get the Sat at 61.5 to come in. I have the dish set at the numbers as specified in the installation book except I had to raise the elevation slightly to get 72.7 up to 60%. I tried changing the skew slightly as I read somewhere but still nothing. When I do a switch check it only shows 72.7. I have a single coax run from the first connector of the LNBF feeding into the supplied triplexer (sp?) and connected to the 2 Sat inputs on the receiver. I noticed that the first output of the LNBF is labeled 72.7 and the 2nd 61.5 - would I be better off doing a 2 coax run from the individual ports to the 2 inputs on the receiver. It seems that 61.5 is mainly locals but I also noticed channels missing (I got the promo that gives me the Everything package at the 250 price so all channels should be available). ANY hints,tips,techniques would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## garys

Need some info verified, the dish should have DPP lnb's, if so you should be fine there. Did you verify which lnb is giving you 72? It should be the center one, you can over the two outer lnb's and see if you still have 72. Not sure what type triplexer you are using, but with DPP lnb's, you need a DPP Separator to feed the two inputs on the 222.


----------



## HenryTS77

garys said:


> Need some info verified, the dish should have DPP lnb's, if so you should be fine there. Did you verify which lnb is giving you 72? It should be the center one, you can over the two outer lnb's and see if you still have 72. Not sure what type triplexer you are using, but with DPP lnb's, you need a DPP Separator to feed the two inputs on the 222.


Yes - Check Switch reports the LNB's as being DPP and reports that I am getting 72.7. According to the installation manual it lists the outer connectors as 72.7 and the center one as 61.5. The triplexer I am using is the one supplied with the VIP 222K receiver-it has an input from the dish and 2 sat outputs as well as a OTA output-it says DP Plus triplexer 175284 on it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_No need for two threads on the same topic... essentially the aiming of an eastern arc dish._


----------



## HenryTS77

Sorry about that - didn't mean to post a duplicate thread . The first thread was more about getting around the setup wizard-I thought the 2nd thread was different enough as it was specifically about an actual aiming problem.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It's ok... I just happened upon both topics and it looked like there was a unifying issue (you figuring out how to setup your receiver and align the dish) and figured you would get better replies in a single topic where people could see the whole history in one place.

Meanwhile, back to topic...

If this is your only dish, then you should have 3 LNBs... You need 61.5, 72.7, and 77 to get all the programming... especially the bulk of the HD programming that will be on the 77 satellite.

So... since you said nothing about 77, I wanted to make sure you knew and had a full assembly.

The center LNB should be for 72.7, which leaves 61.5 for one side and 77 for the other).

Now we're back to the other suggestion from garys... Improperly aligned, it is possible to pick up the wrong satellites on the LNBs.

If you cover the two outer LNBs and your 72.7 goes away, then you know you were picking it up on the wrong LNB and need to make some adjustments.

And this probably should be the first question... Are you really trying to connect a 1000.2 (and not a 1000.4) and aim at the eastern arc? Someone can correct me if I am wrong... but I do not believe you can use a 1000.2 dish to see the eastern arc.


----------



## scooper

It should be the 1000.*4* for an Eastern Arc dish. 1000.*2* is for Western Arc (129,119, 110).

There have been postings about Dish offering a 2 LNB dish for Eastern Arc, but again, that would be for 61.5 and 72.7 .


----------



## HenryTS77

The Dish I have is the 1000.2 and it is listed for both Western Arc and Eastern Arc depending on which LNB is installed and I have the EA one which has 2 LNB's and not 3 and has 3 connectors on it with the 2 outer ones labeled 72.7 and the center one labeled 61.5. Note this info is right from the official Dish Network installation manual included with the dish so it's not some kluge a dealer put together. It seems for the EA 72.7 contains the majority of the HD programming while 61.5 is mainly spot beams for HD locals but does have some conus beams with additional HD programing not on 72.7. As for the 77 one - every list I have found that location is for the Southern US and Mexico.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I double-checked... I wasn't aware of how things were situated but you appear to be right... that at least for the moment you don't "need" 77... but I wouldn't be surprised to see that change in the future. Dish is notorious for suddenly deciding to use a satellite and move things around and then break a lot of people's setups.

I also wasn't aware of Dish supporting 1000.2 in this way for the partial eastern arc... and am kind of disappointed to hear it... because it smacks of deja vu for when they setup people on 110/119 + 61.5 installations several years back only to start moving HD off 61.5 and breaking all of those people's installations until they got a new dish install appointment!

So I'd be hesitant to go part-way on an eastern arc install myself... but if you want to go that way, and it seems like it is supported... then you're basically at the point where probably you are picking up 72.7 on the wrong LNB... so you need to cover up one of them and then see what you get.


----------



## HenryTS77

I'll try blocking one of the LNB's as soon as the weather settles down around here to see what happens- I presume that as your looking at the dish from behind the Left LNB would be the one for 72.7 ? One question though - after a Switch Test the installation summary shows that I am get the 72 satellite on Port 1 for both satellite input 1 and 2. If I was getting the 72.7 sat on the wrong LNB wouldn't it show as Port 2 (which now shows Conn for the Sat on Port 2 and the switch is being identified as DPP EA.2 w/Separator) ?? Also - I tried calling Dish tech support which obviously is a call center in India and I could barely understand the guy because of his accent so I gave up on that.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

72.7 will show on port 2 of the Installation summary screen. Here is a link to the installation process for the 1000.4 EA or WA. Thanks.

http://www.montanasatellite.com/man...4 East and West Installation Instructions.pdf



HenryTS77 said:


> I'll try blocking one of the LNB's as soon as the weather settles down around here to see what happens- I presume that as your looking at the dish from behind the Left LNB would be the one for 72.7 ? One question though - after a Switch Test the installation summary shows that I am get the 72 satellite on Port 1 for both satellite input 1 and 2. If I was getting the 72.7 sat on the wrong LNB wouldn't it show as Port 2 (which now shows Conn for the Sat on Port 2 and the switch is being identified as DPP EA.2 w/Separator) ?? Also - I tried calling Dish tech support which obviously is a call center in India and I could barely understand the guy because of his accent so I gave up on that.


----------



## HenryTS77

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> 72.7 will show on port 2 of the Installation summary screen. Here is a link to the installation process for the 1000.4 EA or WA. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.montanasatellite.com/man...4 East and West Installation Instructions.pdf


Ray - just to clarify - If I am seeing 72.7 on Port 1 it is being picked up by the wrong LNB? Also - just to clarify -I am using a 1000.2 (not the 1000.4 your referred me to) dish with the 2 LNB EA setup and the 2 outer connectors are listed as 72.7 and the center connector is labeled 61.5. The installation manual that came with my dish lists in the illustration on page 10 shows 72 on Port 1 and 61.5 on Port 2 - is this in error?


----------



## greatwhitenorth

"HenryTS77" said:


> Ray - just to clarify - If I am seeing 72.7 on Port 1 it is being picked up by the wrong LNB? Also - just to clarify -I am using a 1000.2 (not the 1000.4 your referred me to) dish with the 2 LNB EA setup and the 2 outer connectors are listed as 72.7 and the center connector is labeled 61.5. The installation manual that came with my dish lists in the illustration on page 10 shows 72 on Port 1 and 61.5 on Port 2 - is this in error?


Exactly, the lnb picking up 72 is actually the lnb for 61.5. If you move your dish back towards the south (or left if you are behind the dish, you should lock on both birds. Good luck!


----------



## rwjga

I am having problems getting 72.7 to pick up on a 1000.2 EA Dish. Is 72 the lnb located on the left or right when looking at the dish from behind the dish?


----------



## Grandude

The satellites go from lower number (east) to higher number (west)
the dish (reflector) causes a crossover so that:
the LNBs go from left (west) to right (east).

All of the above looking from behind the dish (reflector).

This applies to both eastern and western arc.

I hope this makes sense to you. It does to me.


----------



## Jim5506

72.7 signal comes into the dish from the right and impacts the LEFT lnb when viewed from the rear.


----------

